# How to claim tax return after leaving Italy?



## zahurul (Mar 13, 2013)

Dear All,
I worked in University of Pisa from October 2009 till July 2010 as a researcher. I am a Bangladeshi leaving in Frankfurt now. Is it possible to apply for a tax return? Is yes, how I can? It will be great help for me. Thanks in advance.

Regards,
zahurul


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

zahurul said:


> Dear All,
> I worked in University of Pisa from October 2009 till July 2010 as a researcher. I am a Bangladeshi leaving in Frankfurt now. Is it possible to apply for a tax return? Is yes, how I can? It will be great help for me. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> zahurul


cant help with your question ma ceminachoo balla achi i hope


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

You will have to contact the "Agenzia delle Entrate". However, I don't think that you can claim any refund over the IRPEF that was deducted from your paycheck.

On the other hand, if you are now employed in Germany you can join the payments made by your former Italian employer to those you are paying into the German pension system.

Inquire about the nearest "patronato" for Italians in Germany. Maybe you'll get some more precise answers from them.


----------

